# Γενικά > Ανακοινώσεις >  Αλλαγή στους κανονισμούς του forum.

## ntrits

> Title: *Αλλαγή στους κανονισμούς του forum.*
> Post by: *racer* on *09:47 05/12/2009* Το moderator team ανακοινώνει την εξής αλλαγή στους κανονισμούς του forum.
> 
> Προστεθείτε παράγραφος ιδ) στην ενότητα _"Σχετικά με το περιεχόμενο, την κοσμιότητα, και το ύφος των δημοσιεύσεων, καθώς και την επικοινωνία με τα συντονιστικά όργανα"
> _ η οποία θα δηλώνει:
> 
> Quote
> ιδ) Σε κάθε περίπτωση παραβίασης των όρων της παρούσας ενότητας, οι συντονιστές διατηρούν το δικαίωμά άμεσης επιβολής απαγόρευσης πρόσβασης [Ban] στον χρήστη για μία έως τρεις ημέρες. Η επιβολή της ποινής θα μπορεί να γίνει ατομικά από κάθε συντονιστή άνευ συνεννόησης με το λοιπό σώμα των συντονιστών. Η εφαρμογή αυτής της παραγράφου δεν θα περιορίζει το σώμα των συντονιστών για επιμέρους ποινές μετά από συμφωνία μεταξύ τους.
> 
> ...


.

----------

